
Why AlphaGo Is Not Such a Big Deal - toisanji
http://www.somatic.io/blog/on-alphago-intuition-and-the-master-objective-function
======
douzinainai
Maybe the next goal for AI should be comprehensive learning when we master
deep learning. AlphaGo is still an encouraging progress though.

------
lowkai
So many machines in behind, of course AlphaGo would win.

------
IamFermat
I think AI will be the next revolution!

------
toyjust
Cool!

